# TruGreen spam



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Anyone else getting a lot of TruGreen spam to their email? I have been getting this pretty much daily for months on end. I don't think it's from the actual company, but from other spammers who possibly know I look at lawn care stuff online. I have also seen a rise in spam related to "winning" Makita or Dewalt power tools, which is interesting because I also often look at power tool content online.

I'm thinking I signed up somewhere within the last six months or so and someone sold my email address.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, I see some of those sketchy looking trugreen emails.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm not getting them


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Not getting the TruGreen ones but I am getting the winning of powertools ones.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Beginning to think my chances of getting that Makita are thinning...


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

But you get 50% off your first service!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is one that came to me this morning. They go to my spam folder. The footer looks legit with TruGreen's physical address, but the 'from' email address is always something strange like this one:


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

This spam email was sent from the domain "absinthese.com". I checked out the Whois but the information is hidden. My guess is the telephone number leads to one of those foreign operations that Jim Browning is always taking down.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

They way they know you are into lawn stuff is that your info has been compromised from a lawn place you purchased from online in the past.

Then they cater the spam to your interests.

This happens in all the industries including firearms, tools, etc.

The worst thing you can do it to open the email, click on a link, or respond. The spammers can tell if you've opened the email so that tells them they have a real live email address. Usually they buy them in bulk so are unsure what is a bad address or a "good" address until you open the email or take an action on it.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Phids said:


> Anyone else getting a lot of TruGreen spam to their email? I have been getting this pretty much daily for months on end.


Ever heard of the unsubscribe button?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

learningeveryday said:


> Phids said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else getting a lot of TruGreen spam to their email? I have been getting this pretty much daily for months on end.
> ...


*NOOOO!!!! That is the worst thing you can do. Read my email above.*. I worked in digital marketing for many years and know how they work.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

No need for the bold, caps lock, or exclamation point. That's great you worked in digital marketing. I am happy for you!

Mark as spam, block sender, or unsubscribe and move on. Your information is already out there and has been for a long time.

If you are not taking the proper steps to protect your identity with the countless services available in this day and age, you shouldn't be using the internet. This does not include hiding from email spammers by not unsubscribing :roll:

My current job title after being in the industry for 30 years is Director of Information Security.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

learningeveryday said:


> Phids said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else getting a lot of TruGreen spam to their email? I have been getting this pretty much daily for months on end.
> ...


I'll use the 'unsubscribe' link if it is a mailing list I know I subscribed to, but not in a spam email like this.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

learningeveryday said:


> No need for the bold, caps lock, or exclamation point. That's great you worked in digital marketing. I am happy for you!
> 
> Mark as spam, block sender, or unsubscribe and move on. Your information is already out there and has been for a long time.
> 
> My current job title after being in the industry for 30 years is Director of Information Security.


Then not sure why you would ever suggest hitting the unsubscribe button on a scam email. Everyone in the industry knows you don't do that.

ETA: there is no service that protects your emails and info from getting hacked on the store side. This post is about email hacks.


----------

